# Who uses soya oil and what benefits have you seen.



## SAL66 (13 January 2008)

I have been reading all the posts about different oils and what to use and what not to use and I must admit to being a litte confused.

Years and I mean years ago "cod liver oil " was readily used and I did use it and my horses always had nice coats. Now it appears that there is a big u turn and using cod liver oil is a big no no. So what oil if any should I use for the coat and joints, I am a lazy individual and want something to be ready to use as apposed to having to "grind " "boil" I just want tp pour !!!.

My horse is fed on Alfa A original, pasture mix and speedi beet , splash of table salt and garlic and oil.He looks well doesn't have a problem with keeping weight on , probably more keeping weight off but he is worked hard and looks about right. He is fed 1- 2 nets of haylage daily and is out for approx 9 hrs during the day but there is not a lot of grass .

Any recommandations would be great ! Thanks in advance.

Then I read about those poor horses and it makes me think why am I worried about the oil I feed mine!.

The people on this forum who have all helped these poor horses are amazing and I take my hat off to you all.


----------



## YorkshireLass (13 January 2008)

You have probably read my posts... me waffling on about oil feeding 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I won't repeat myself!  But, it has saved the life of one of my horses and has proved a very cheap and eficient way of keeping my other horses cool, calm and at a good weight 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  so you can see why I am all for it!

Anyway, corn oil is the most palitable, I won't say tasty!  It is nice and cheap, 56 p a per L from Sainsburys.  Any non hydrogonated, pure oil is good, but corn oil is the one that works best for my/most horses.  I would recomend buying it in small bottles, you might think you save money buying bulk, but oil does go rancid, especialy in the summer so you might find you loose everything you saved when your horse refuses to eat it!

If you are just feeding for cndition etc, not medical stuff, you might find it easier to buy the oil enriched versions of many feeds.  Baileys do a Conditioning Fiber 10% oil and Dengie do Alfa A Oil which I think is a similar oil content.

If you do a quick google search for "EPSM horses" then you will find endless info on oil feeding.  Even if your horse is not EPSM the info is good because it is the findings of long term trials and studies under clinical conditons so you will get the facts, not the anacdotal.


----------



## SAL66 (13 January 2008)

Thanks Yorkshirelass, I juat want to make sure what I am feeding my lad is doing no harm and I have stopped with the cod liver oil.I will google ESPM any way but I will give coin oil a whirl and see how I /he gets on with it.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## SAL66 (13 January 2008)

any one else ?

What oils do you use and why ?


----------



## TGM (13 January 2008)

I use rapeseed oil (sold in the supermarket as vegetable oil) as it has good ratio of Omega 3s to Omega 6s.  Linseed oil has the best ratio of Omega 3s to Omega 6s but I have heard that it shouldn't be fed in large quantities.  However, in your case where you don't need to feed loads for condition, then linseed would be a good choice.


----------



## TiaPony (13 January 2008)

I use soya oil 
	
	
		
		
	


	




She has a beautiful coat, she is supple and she could handle longer periods of work


----------



## SAL66 (13 January 2008)

Can you buy Linseed oil ready made- if you know what I mean and can that be bought from supermarkets also?


----------



## MagicMelon (13 January 2008)

I feed all mine soya oil. I mainly feed it for condition and coat condition (great for very dark bay / black horses!) because one of mine has lost a bit of weight recently due to a total change in her managment (laminitis) and has mild athritis (oil great for this), another is black and has allergies which make him itchy so again, this generally helps with his coat. And my other 2, one is also a veteran and the other does eventing so its useful for slow release energy


----------



## TGM (13 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can you buy Linseed oil ready made- if you know what I mean and can that be bought from supermarkets also? 

[/ QUOTE ] Yes you can buy it readymade and you can buy it from the supermarkets, but I think you can only get little bottles from there which would probably work out very expensive.  You should be able to get some from the local feed merchants - I know both NAF and Equimins do it.  You can also buy it online:

http://www.amazinganimal.co.uk/equimins-linseed-litre-bottle-p-4725.html

http://www.totally-tack.co.uk/acatalog/Natural_animal_feeds__NAF___.html


----------



## SAL66 (13 January 2008)

My horse has sensitive skin and I have been told that soya oil could be good for his skin hence my original post, but I am open to anything really.
Can soya oil be bought from supermarkets? I ask as I have to go later and my feed merchant is shut on Sundays and I am an impatient so and so!


----------



## SAL66 (13 January 2008)

Thanks TGM - I would probably buy s small bottle in the first instance just to know how he got on with it, he does seem to react with little lumps over his body if it doesn't suit.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## immybrookstud (13 January 2008)

we feed soya oil for healty coats, all mine have fantastic coats, even the scabby yearlings we also feed a bit now to anything needing a bit more condition. we by ours from the feed merchant


----------



## Laafet (13 January 2008)

I've always fed oil of some sort to my neds. At the mo I'm feeding soya oil from CWG which is quite cheap for a big bottle. Tarquin had a really rough coat last year and I was feeding him loads including D&amp;H Build up. He still looked terrible almost a cruelty case and I was determined that this winter he would look better. He gets a good helping of soya oil and his coat is so shiny despite the fact I don't groom him unless I ride him (bad mother) But is proof that a gleam to the coat comes from within although I do admit grooming is good I just don't have the time. He's also kept a decent amount of weight and I'm feeding him less than last year and only high fibre cubes and alfa a with the oil, no build up.


----------



## juevans (14 January 2008)

im feeding my underweight tb ground soya rather than oil apparently its used on racing yards to get weight on without the sillyness anyone know anything about it??


----------

